# My First attempt: RGT7



## Grimey

Hi folks,

I recently started building my first guitar, since i'm a big fan of Ibanez Rg's the Decision on the bodyshape was easy.

Some Facts:

Body: 2 Piece Sapeli, Quilted Maple 4mm Droptop
Neck: 5 Piece Maple/Wenge, 25,5" Scale
Fretboard: Snakewood+ curly maple binding, 24 Frets
Pickups: Dimarzio, can't decide between Evo7, Blaze's 
Electronics: 5-way switch, push-pull pot, stacked pot for Tone and piezo Volume, 2 Mini Switches for Graphtech acoustiphonic.


Enough words, here are some Pics.










































The Baseplate is one piece routed out of Steel, it's a combination of Edge Pro(design) and ZR (bearing). It will fit the Edge Pro saddles which will house the X-inserts

















The studs are locking, small screw in the center. All screws fit the stand
ard allen keys/wrenches.

















So thats the current status of the guitar...

if you're interested I will update this thread regurarly
Looking forward to your comments


----------



## jymellis

ohhh myyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mattmc74

Very nice so far! Can't wait to see it all put together.


----------



## Grimey

Sorry guys, somehow i managed to submit the thread before i was finished , can someone please delete this one, thanks


----------



## backyardburial

That is rad! Wooden trem cover! Don't usually like natural finish's but this looks awesome. Keep posting mate!


----------



## Prydogga

EP/ZR Cross breed trem!!!!!????? AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH 
 The 6 piece Trem cover is the shit!!!!


If you ever sell I want, that's the best lot of unfinished guitar pics I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Triple7

Yea, that looks really sweet dude, I will be checking back for updates!


----------



## synrgy

Brilliant. I think we can chalk this up to an epic win.


----------



## BurialWithin

wow !!!!!!! that is incrediblementous!!!!


----------



## rgk7

BurialWithin said:


> wow !!!!!!! that is incrediblementous!!!!



+1


----------



## TomParenteau

I love trick, and that is total trickness. Handmade bridge! Mighty sweet!


----------



## darren

Whoa! You're machining your own trem?! Nice!

How did you make those back plates to match the grain? Did you just slice a layer off the back of the body?


----------



## yacker

How much of this was pre-assembled? Looks really cool, but that's very professional looking for a first attempt.


----------



## Phil

nice one. Looking forward to more pics on completion!


----------



## Semi-pro

Dude! Sweet! That looks fantabulous! I am totally stoked that you're going for a self made bridge! And not just a fixed one, but a tremolo. And not just a poor man's FL-copy, but a fusion of two different models!

And yeah, we want answers to what Yacker's saying


----------



## SD83

synrgy said:


> Brilliant. I think we can chalk this up to an epic win.



+1.


----------



## MacTown09

This is a ridiculously awesome piece of work. Lookin forward to updates and clips and stealing it.


----------



## Sepultorture

those are some clean as fuck routes i must say


----------



## crayzee

GEIL! Any details on the construction/machining/routing of the trem? I was thinking of a combination of those two systems forever, this is RAD! The guitar looks great, I guess you've worked with wood before...;-)?


----------



## thesimo

ITS A BEAST!!


----------



## DevinShidaker

holy mother of god that is incredible!

So on to the next topic, HOW CAN I GET ONE FROM YOU!?!?!!?!?!?!?!


----------



## leandroab

This ain't fair... Post all the process!!! I can't believe my eyes, this is beyond awesome! Holy fuck!!!!!!


----------



## TMM

I think it would look better if the quilt maple cap went over the whole face, instead of just the wings, but either way, this looks awesome, nice work!


----------



## Andrew_B

looking good man,
nice work on he trem....

this cnc work?


----------



## Bleak

Humina humina. REALLY good work, amigo. Color me impressed.


----------



## Izebecool

Wow I already love this guitar. That bridge looks like itll be amazing I love how smooth the ZR is. I cant wait to see this finished!


----------



## Apophis

looks awesome and you did two incredible things imo
1. fretboard wood
2. no plastic covers, but matching ones - pure win


----------



## 777

DO WANT!


----------



## possumkiller

That is beautiful work


----------



## norrin radcliff

Incredible! Total custom right down to the trem!


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

mmm that fretboard, gorgeous.
and steel trem+brass block=massive tone and sustain!


----------



## guitarplayerone

amazing dude! are you thinking at all of building an 8 string trem of that sort (that could house edge pro saddles+x-inserts? that would be the tits


----------



## Elysian

TMM said:


> I think it would look better if the flame maple cap went over the whole face, instead of just the wings, but either way, this looks awesome, nice work!



That's a quilt top


----------



## Hawksmoor

Hmmm, this only beckons one single reaction: WoWa


----------



## MetalGravy

That fretboard...I need it in my pants...  NOW!!!!!


----------



## Grimey

Wow, i didn't expect that load of comments, thank you very much.



darren said:


> Whoa! You're machining your own trem?! Nice!
> 
> How did you make those back plates to match the grain? Did you just slice a layer off the back of the body?



I cut it out off a scrap piece left from shaping the neck and glued a sapeli piece on one side



yacker said:


> How much of this was pre-assembled? Looks really cool, but that's very professional looking for a first attempt.



The fretboard was slotted and radiused (snakewood is extremely hard and expensive, so i was feared i'd screw it up)
The 5 pieces of the neck were glued together (no shaping, no headstock)



envenomedcky said:


> holy mother of god that is incredible!
> 
> So on to the next topic, HOW CAN I GET ONE FROM YOU!?!?!!?!?!?!?!



We'll see, maybe if I have some time left... 



Andrew_B said:


> looking good man,
> nice work on he trem....
> 
> this cnc work?



Yeah, it is


guitarplayerone said:


> amazing dude! are you thinking at all of building an 8 string trem of that sort (that could house edge pro saddles+x-inserts? that would be the tits



that would definitely possible but i've never even played an 8string...


----------



## TomAwesome

Damn nice so far!


----------



## 7deadlysins666

Wow, you just gave me GAS!!!! Now I want a RGT7, and I want to build it also! Too bad I don't have the equipment or money.


----------



## Mindcrime1204




----------



## vampiregenocide

Gorgeous so far man, I see a possible GOTM.


----------



## BigPhi84

HOLY CRAP BALLS! That is amazing and it's not even finished!


----------



## Gutspill

Dude this is SUPER good holy shit


----------



## Meldville

Excellent work man!


----------



## Grimey

here's a pic of a stained piece of quilted veneer, i'm actually quite happy how it turned out (besides the bubbles and the bad clearcoat...)







One improtant thing: Do any of you guys know where i can get a 7 String Finetuner spring. I already talked to rich @ibanezrules, but there is no parts # for that spring, so he can't get it...

Thanks


----------



## Xaios

My goodness, this guitar wins in every conceivable way. Beautiful top, beautiful fretboard, lovely neck access...


And that bridge, holy crap! You're combining the best elements of 3 different bridges. Do you realize that, once it's done, you will have yourself a Double Edge ZR Pro 7?? Not to mention, that tone block is an absolute monster!

I declare this guitar TRUE!


----------



## TMM

Elysian said:


> That's a quilt top



... whatever, I knew that


----------



## SerratedSkies

Xaios said:


> I declare this guitar TRUE!


 
+1

It's shit like this that makes me proud to know my younger brother is going to school for carpentry. Maybe one day, after countless failed attempts, him and I will colaborate and have something like this to show... but I doubt it, this shit is too hot to handle.


----------



## MikeH




----------



## mattofvengeance

Jesus Christ that thing is immaculate!


----------



## kherman

Very sweet, Grimey.

Thanks for sharing this with us.

And be sure to keep us updated with the progress.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

Awesome axe!


----------



## cyril v

that fretboard looks killer..


----------



## lobee

mattofvengeance said:


> Jesus Christ, that conception was immaculate!



Fixed.












Seriously though, this is an awesome project! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## InCasinoOut

lobee said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Seriously though, this is an awesome project! I can't wait to see more pics.


 
Bahahaha, well played.

Anyway, this is one of the most exciting build stories I've seen here so far. That trem man... AMAZING.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> Gorgeous so far man, I see a GOTY.


 
Mega fixed.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

When you're done I would pay you OUTRAGEOUS amounts of money to make me one of these with a flame maple top and an Edge 7/ZR cross.

Oh my...


----------



## vigil785

WOW! I have to see this when you are finished!


----------



## Prydogga

Please don't stain it.


----------



## -K4G-

Wow.


----------



## BrainArt

Damn, with all these new NGD and build threads with hot guitars I'm going to run out of pants! 


That's looking to be an awesome build, man!


----------



## walleye

Grimey said:


> Enough words, here are some Pics.
> 
> if you're interested I will update this thread regurarly
> Looking forward to your comments



thats the coolest fingerboard ive ever seen. snakewood... never heard of it, but its amazing.

in my opinion always go blaze over evo pickups 

and yes we are interested, update regularly


----------



## hairychris

Righteous. 

Getting the snakewood precut and radiused was a great idea as I've been told that it's horrible to work with. It fucking wins as a fretboard material as it's so dense. And looks ace. How are you bonding it to the neck? Cyanoacrylate? Normal wood glues don't work properly with it...

Definite GOTM somewhere down the line. Yes.


----------



## snuif09

holy shit thats a nice axe and you have to keep it natural cause the wood looks amazing =0


----------



## yacker

hairychris said:


> Getting the snakewood precut and radiused was a great idea as I've been told that it's horrible to work with. It fucking wins as a fretboard material as it's so dense. And looks ace. How are you bonding it to the neck? Cyanoacrylate? Normal wood glues don't work properly with it...


 
Do you have experience with snakewood? If so I'm wondering what it feels similar to? Is it more closed grained like maple or open like rosewood?


----------



## Ketzer

Grimey said:


> here's a pic of a stained piece of quilted veneer, i'm actually quite happy how it turned out (besides the bubbles and the bad clearcoat...)
> *picture*
> 
> 
> One improtant thing: Do any of you guys know where i can get a 7 String Finetuner spring. I already talked to rich @ibanezrules, but there is no parts # for that spring, so he can't get it...
> 
> Thanks




I might be able to help you out here. I've got some junk trems, both 6 and 7-string. I'll see if i can modify the spring from one of them to fit your trem.


----------



## Grimey

hairychris said:


> Righteous.
> 
> Getting the snakewood precut and radiused was a great idea as I've been told that it's horrible to work with. It fucking wins as a fretboard material as it's so dense. And looks ace. How are you bonding it to the neck? Cyanoacrylate? Normal wood glues don't work properly with it...
> 
> Definite GOTM somewhere down the line. Yes.



it really is extremely hard, the little milling I had to almost killed the cutter.
I used Titebond, did't have any problems with that.



Ketzer said:


> I might be able to help you out here. I've got some junk trems, both 6 and 7-string. I'll see if i can modify the spring from one of them to fit your trem.



That sounds awesome  , you got a PM


----------



## hairychris

yacker said:


> Do you have experience with snakewood? If so I'm wondering what it feels similar to? Is it more closed grained like maple or open like rosewood?



Not with working it but I do have a guitar with a snakewood neck and fretboard.  The markings on your piece are really nice, btw, more complex then mine! They will darken a bit, though.

It's probably the closest grained wood I've seen. It's more like a block of stone then a wood, IMO, like ebony but much more so. Very smooth. It's also slightly oily. It's tough to describe because it's not really much like any standard wood that you're likely to come across in a guitar.

This combination means that regular wood glues don't adhere to it very well. Doug Blackmachine, who built my one, had a horrible time working with snakewood - the dust & splinters, the checking/cracking, and it being so hard it blunted all his tools (he doesn't want to use again....  )!


----------



## digitalpig

Wow,

this looks incredible! I've never seen someone building his own trem to get what he wants, you just lifted the custom building process to another level, man! 

Schade, dass du in München wohnst, würde mir das Teil echt gerne mal aus der Nähe ansehen 

Keep on with, this is a safe GOTM candidate!

Greetings from Berlin!
Felix


----------



## budda

Make a TOM version and i'll take 2


----------



## ralphy1976

digitalpig said:


> Schade, dass du in München wohnst


 
Ya ich danke auch!!!!


----------



## AeonSolus

Just...Wow!!! Looking forward to the culmination of the building process  it's already looking like sex


----------



## Triple7

I NEED MORE PICTURES!!! ( please)


----------



## george galatis

dude :O that's awesome! it looks really pro! and i'm sure it will be sound like an rgt also!


good luck!


----------



## Leec

Inredible work. You built most of your own trem, too? That's insane. And the snakewood on the fretboard, stunning. Never seen that wood before. It's wonderful. Would love to see more pics of it.


----------



## Grimey

Thanks for the positive comments.

Thats more or less how I have the finish in mind. Since I'm not 100% sure about it I would ask you to tell me your ideas, maybe there's something I haven't thought about yet.
Thanks!!!







Another try with the veneer, this time with less black...


----------



## ralphy1976

although this is indeniably a lovely finish i woudl only say this. Since your guitar is unique in more than 1 way, what about looking at a unique finish too?

Granted this might be harder to achieve than said, but it would make this beautiful instrument even more so.


----------



## possumkiller

how about transparent black in the middle with transparent red bursted edges??


----------



## Prydogga

I would have LOVED a clear satin on that but what you're soing looks great! I can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## hairychris

Grimey said:


> Another try with the veneer, this time with less black...



Omnomnomnom!

I (personally) prefer satin but those colours are starting to look good! Very 3D piece of maple...


----------



## cyril v

he has a few more pictures if you follow the links from his pictures... just different angles, i would post them but i'll leave that for him to do.


----------



## powergroover

custom made bridge


----------



## Grimey

Triple7 said:


> I NEED MORE PICTURES!!! ( please)



Thats all I currently have, let me know if you need more photos 
geweb.net/andi

Any other finishing suggestions?
I'm actually not a fan of satin finish, besides there are some flaws to be hidden


----------



## thesimo

looks fucking great. did u design ur bridge yourself for the CNC work?


----------



## Prydogga

Stop! Stop! Stop with the pictures it's too good!!!! I want!!!!


----------



## digitalpig

ralphy1976 said:


> although this is indeniably a lovely finish i woudl only say this. Since your guitar is unique in more than 1 way, what about looking at a unique finish too?
> 
> Granted this might be harder to achieve than said, but it would make this beautiful instrument even more so.



Agreed.



Grimey said:


> (...) Any other finishing suggestions? (...)



What about slimeburst aka iguana burst?

Slime:






Iguana:





Greetings!
Felix


----------



## Spratcho

Hey man! THIS IS MY DREAM! 
I would love to get a Neckthrough RGA, I'm wondering 
if you've made this youself or if you took help from the CNC.
Cus this could maby be the most beautiful guitar on SS.org already, 
and its not finish


----------



## Shawn

Wow!  Very nice. Great job!


----------



## Grimey

thesimo said:


> looks fucking great. did u design ur bridge yourself for the CNC work?



I took the basic Dimensions of the edge pro so that the saddles fit, the rest is designed by me



digitalpig said:


> Agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> What about slimeburst aka iguana burst?
> 
> Greetings!
> Felix


 
i like those green ones, but i'm not sure if still looks as good with the snakewood, what do you guys think?



Spratcho said:


> Hey man! THIS IS MY DREAM!
> I would love to get a Neckthrough RGA, I'm wondering
> if you've made this youself or if you took help from the CNC.
> Cus this could maby be the most beautiful guitar on SS.org already,
> and its not finish



CNC was only used for the bridge and the pickup routing, the rest was machined by jigsaw and other standard tools.

I'm waiting for an overseas order, which is currently at the german customs. 
It contains Saddles, x-inserts and Preamp.


----------



## jymellis

nice radio controlled models also!


----------



## noob_pwn

hopefully this gives a few ideas to the bright sparks in ibanez's product design department.


----------



## Grimey

A small update:

Today I got the parts from Mike









Some more routing and drilling has to be done on the bridge, i will post more pics within the next few days.


----------



## Dickicker

That is the shit! Awesome bro!


----------



## cyril v

Grimey said:


> Some more routing and drilling has to be done on the bridge, i will post more pics within the next few days.



damn dude, that looks fucking great... you're going to have to start selling these things once you get this exact.


----------



## norrin radcliff

That machining is teh SEX.


----------



## Ketzer

If you haven't found a spring, I'm stripping an LFR7 down for parts this week, and i'll send you the spring for the cost of shipping if you need it.


----------



## Xaios

Man, that trem deserves its own through, it's so awesome!

Any luck finding springs for the fine tuners?


----------



## hairychris

Looks ace.

And I don't think that the green burst will match the snakewood...


----------



## MF_Kitten

wow! i didn´t see this until now, and i have to say i´m impressed by your effort.


----------



## Grimey

Ketzer said:


> If you haven't found a spring, I'm stripping an LFR7 down for parts this week, and i'll send you the spring for the cost of shipping if you need it.



Gamba already offered one, but it's not from a low profile FL, so it is difficult to make it fit, could you eventually take a picture of your spring, that would be great, thanks.

Another Mockup....


----------



## Grimey

Hey Guys, 
the latest news: 
- I installed all the X-inserts and drilled holes for the wires.
- I replaced the second fret because I did a horrible Job on this.
- The Frets were leveled, and I put up strings for the first time.





















I'm currently waiting for the ball-bearings I ordered , since the tuning stability with the 
Brass friction-bearings is awful.


----------



## vampiregenocide

Looks utterly beautiful so far man, amazing you've even got a custom bridge on it too.

You really going to finish it red? That would look stunning tung oiled.


----------



## possumkiller

wow that is amazing work man. the guys are right, you definitly have to start making those trems. probably take orders for RGT7s too!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

you have created my dream. I must have it.

How much?

...Seriously.


----------



## Fred

Please don't stain or paint that! It neeeeds to stay natural. Such fucking beautiful work man, I'm seriously, seriously impressed.


----------



## Grimey

Thanks for all the kind words, 

my brother temporary wired up the piezo system and I was messing around a little bit.

here's a short clip for you, hope you like it.

http://www.geweb.net/andi/videos/piezotest.ogg

Finishing suggestions are still welcome


----------



## El Caco

WOW!!! Incredible first build


----------



## Andrew_B

s7eve said:


>


 

hell yes


----------



## ralphy1976

so let's have an update, please. what are you up to these days Grimey / Andy?


----------



## Spratcho

PLZ MOAR PIX!!!!! IM ADDICTED..........FAP FAP FAP FAP!!


----------



## Anton

LOOKS AMAZING!! keep updating!


----------



## hairychris

Grimey said:


> Thanks for all the kind words,
> 
> my brother temporary wired up the piezo system and I was messing around a little bit.
> 
> here's a short clip for you, hope you like it.
> 
> http://www.geweb.net/andi/videos/piezotest.ogg
> 
> Finishing suggestions are still welcome



Crap... trying to think...

Can you sort out oiled finish but tiger eye staining? That'll go with the snakewood! 

FWIW the piece of snakewood that you've got is fucking win. My snakey isn't anywhere near that figured bt still looks great and, more to the point, plays great too.


----------



## IconW

You made your own trem? You made that? First build?
:speechles:

And that guitar looks...It's really something that Ibanez isn't.
...
...
Yep, it's very good. Me really want!

For finishes: Don't do it. Don't paint it. It's beatyful! I guess somekind of a seal or light stain would do the job. Satin or matte I hope.
It's your first. Keep it simple.


----------



## Prydogga

vampiregenocide said:


> That would look stunning tung oiled.


----------



## bigswifty

Oh.... My.... God...


----------



## shotgunn

Grimey,

Awesome work man, I'm glad I could help out with the saddles and piezos. It sounds pretty good. A bit distorted, but that may have been the recording. 

We should colaborate on some machining stuff in the future...

shotgunn

Are you sure don't want to add MIDI to it...???...??? More is definitely more!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd

my dear sweet jesus! this is awesome...


----------



## Grimey

s7eve said:


> WOW!!! Incredible first build



I really like that one 



hairychris said:


> Crap... trying to think...
> 
> Can you sort out oiled finish but tiger eye staining? That'll go with the snakewood!
> 
> FWIW the piece of snakewood that you've got is fucking win. My snakey isn't anywhere near that figured bt still looks great and, more to the point, plays great too.



I'm actually more into stained finishes in general, also I have to do a burst because there are some flaws on the backside that needs to be hidden. 

There has been a board even better looking than mine, but it was sold before i could get it 

http://www.holz-faszination.de/home/files/u1/Schlangenholz1.jpg




IconW said:


> You made your own trem? You made that? First build?
> :speechles:



Triple yes 




shotgunn said:


> Grimey,
> 
> Awesome work man, I'm glad I could help out with the saddles and piezos. It sounds pretty good. A bit distorted, but that may have been the recording.
> 
> We should colaborate on some machining stuff in the future...
> 
> shotgunn
> 
> Are you sure don't want to add MIDI to it...???...??? More is definitely more!!!



Yupp, the distortion comes from the recording, I didn't recognize that till I separated it. The next soundfile will be better. 

Yeah we can do that, i was already thinking of making the trem out of brass, it is more expensive but much easier to machine. ( Saving time and tools)

I don't need midi in a guitar although some really cool sounds are possible...
Besides I don't want keyboarders to get unemployed 

And now some news for you.

A new mockup: No stain on the quilt with black burst and binding...






I turned the finetuner screw on the lathe, in case you are interested here are some pics of the process...


----------



## ralphy1976

AWESOME!! those screws are absolutely gorgeous!!!!!

Man, this is the *GUITAR OF THE YEAR* for sure!!!!!

MODS : THIS SHOULD BE A STICKY REALLY AS THIS IS GOING TO BE A PURE WIN!!!


----------



## Jazzedout

Stunning custom work!!!


----------



## Senensis

Noone tell Grimey, but next time I go to Munich I'll stop at his place and steal the guitar.

Epic thread for an epic guitar.


----------



## Chrono

The attention to detail here is astonishing. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## zindrome

Chrono said:


> The attention to detail here is astonishing. I can't wait to see the finished product.



I second that a bazzillion times!! beautiful beautiful screws!!


----------



## ShadyDavey

I'm stunned - and that doesn't happen often.

Your first build is just an incredible piece of work and I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Rhoadkiller

nice freaking job, if you ever start making and selling them im in


----------



## technomancer

Ok how in the hell did I miss this before?!?!!! 

Absolutely beautiful work, as for finish I'd say either transparent blue, green, or purple


----------



## caughtinamosh

Technomancer is wise. 

Purple


----------



## Ruins

absolutely awesome work! and the best part is you are doing the trem your self.
i always wanted to do that and you just got one step closer to it now i just need to get the tools knowledge and the time some how.


----------



## missingastring

SO MUCH WIN.


----------



## Ironberry

Can I have one?


----------



## Spratcho

caughtinamosh said:


> Technomancer is wise.
> 
> Purple



I can't stop smile when i see your posts in threads, they always require one word.... and thats PURPLE hahahaha.


----------



## Jeroenofzo

The problem with the guitar is that, the combination of woods.. Make it pretty most impossible to find a nice finish... Perhaps cherry red, or something like that?

Other than that. Fucking amazing dude


----------



## Ben.Last

Stunning. I'm not a trem guy and even I want that trem.


----------



## DevinShidaker

I still want this guitar!!!


----------



## sixtonoize

The sheer level of craftsmanship in this build is absolutely _unreal._


----------



## ralphy1976

Mr Grimey, how is your baby coming along? any updates?


----------



## Grimey

ralphy1976 said:


> Mr Grimey, how is your baby coming along? any updates?



nope, didn't do anything in the last few days


----------



## misingonestring

I'm dissapointed in you Grimery.... just kidding you've probably got better things to do.


----------



## Ironberry

misingonestring said:


> I'm dissapointed in you Grimery.... just kidding you've probably got better things to do.



Psh, what could be more important than entertaining SS.org!


----------



## tekkadon d

um i might have missed it but isnt that trem just like the edge zero?
but still its crazy cool to be making your own. and that guitar is sweet as so far


----------



## mattofvengeance

MacTown09 said:


> This is a ridiculously awesome piece of work. Lookin forward to updates and clips and stealing it.





envenomedcky said:


> holy mother of god that is incredible!
> 
> So on to the next topic, HOW CAN I GET ONE FROM YOU!?!?!!?!?!?!?!





777 said:


> DO WANT!





PirateMetalTroy said:


> you have created my dream. I must have it.
> 
> How much?
> 
> ...Seriously.





Rhoadkiller said:


> nice freaking job, if you ever start making and selling them im in





Ironberry said:


> Can I have one?





envenomedcky said:


> I still want this guitar!!!



All this x 10000


----------



## Xaios

tekkadon d said:


> um i might have missed it but isnt that trem just like the edge zero?
> but still its crazy cool to be making your own. and that guitar is sweet as so far



Far from it actually. Edge Zero uses a knife edge as the fulcrum, as opposed to this one's ball-bearing system, which is more in line with the regular ZR trem. Conversely, the Edge Zero uses the same saddles as the ZR trem, where as this one uses the saddles from the Edge Pro trem, modified to include piezo transducers.


----------



## tekkadon d

Xaios said:


> Far from it actually. Edge Zero uses a knife edge as the fulcrum, as opposed to this one's ball-bearing system, which is more in line with the regular ZR trem. Conversely, the Edge Zero uses the same saddles as the ZR trem, where as this one uses the saddles from the Edge Pro trem, modified to include piezo transducers.


my bad i just assumed the edge zero had them i guess thats what happens when you assume things


----------



## xmetalhead69

This thread has single handedly restored my faith in humanity. seriously if this guitar was a woman, I'd get out the Marvin Gaye records.


----------



## TimSE

holy shit how have i missed this thread until now?!

puts my first build to shame


----------



## CentaurPorn

Wow. I can not stop looking at this. Beautiful work. You really went all out.


----------



## Spratcho

It's really amazing that you're making ure own screws, but pleeaaaaseee update


----------



## cyril v

this level of detail for a first build is pretty much unprecedented... i can wait.


----------



## redlol

hurry up i wanna see it finished now dude


----------



## tr0n

This is jaw-dropping. I'm totally in love with the fretboard wood, it's oh so gorgeous.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Anything new with this?


----------



## Grimey

No, sorry guys,  but i hope to continue working on the guitar this weekend.


----------



## cyril v

Grimey said:


> No, sorry guys,  but i hope to continue working on the guitar this weekend.



keep up the excellent work and take your time, it's coming along pretty damned ace IMO.


----------



## Grimey

I just found this guitar, and IMO it looks absolutely great. 












Since it almost looks like one of my first finishes, I think I'll go for that (just a little more orange)


----------



## ralphy1976

Pretty slick guitars there, who makes those Andy?


----------



## El Caco

I want to have my way with that guitar, WOW.


----------



## Omrat

just


----------



## asstone

awesome

i am really amazed by the trem. 

So how come you can't just modify a ZR trem to accept the piezos? Do you think that only the edge pro saddles are modifiable?


----------



## daveycrockett

Nice +1


----------



## xmetalhead69

Wow, really excited to see this finished


----------



## Dusty201087

Dude very nice work! Can't wait to see when you get done


----------



## yetti

ralphy1976 said:


> Pretty slick guitars there, who makes those Andy?



Frank Hartung Guitars - the new choice of a handmade guitars - FORGEGUITARS - Startseite


----------



## Spratcho

I want to see a update soon


----------



## Grimey

asstone said:


> awesome
> 
> i am really amazed by the trem.
> 
> So how come you can't just modify a ZR trem to accept the piezos? Do you think that only the edge pro saddles are modifiable?



I've only seen the ZR on pictures, never held one in hands, but i'm pretty sure there's no chance making it fit the x-inserts.
Besides i wanted to build my own trem anyway...


Here's some news folks:

Top and headstock are already stained and sanding sealer is applied, i'll take photos tomorrow. I plan to start clearcoating on the weekend.


----------



## ralphy1976

Super Grimey!! viel gluck!!!


----------



## Grimey

The waiting has ended, finally some new photos, only 10 minutes old  Looking forward to your comments


----------



## ralphy1976

very very impressive, i think you are going to have to deal with many customer requests!!!!


----------



## Chelseadevil21

Um..im speechless..that is absolutely gorgeous..


----------



## Jazzedout

Great finish!!! Hope my project finish comes out as nice as this!


----------



## Fred

Holy COW that is hot.


----------



## Rommel

Very nice!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

JESUS!


----------



## klutvott

Amazing. That's all i have to say


----------



## Elysian

Wow. Just, wow.


----------



## Fred the Shred

Stunning. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## s_k_mullins

Absolutely amazing work!! I love the top on that thing, and the finish!!
You, my friend, have some real talent!


----------



## Sebastian

Fred said:


> *Holy COW* that is hot.


----------



## Ruins

stunning!!!!


----------



## MacTown09

Guitar of the month for sure. I am extremely jealous that you not only have this thing but you made it COMPLETELY from the ground up.


----------



## Konfyouzd

possumkiller said:


> JESUS!


----------



## Elysian

MacTown09 said:


> Guitar of the month for sure. I am extremely jealous that you not only have this thing but you made it COMPLETELY from the ground up.



GOTY


----------



## Rick

Holy shit, I can't wait to see that finished.


----------



## xmetalhead69

If this doesnt win GOTM, then nothing will.


----------



## ralphy1976

GOTY!!!!


----------



## highlordmugfug

Wow. That's gorgeous.


----------



## TheAmazingBlob

Fucking incredible, one of the best finishes I've ever seen 


Except for that nasty yellow stripe down the middle


----------



## poopyalligator

Holy shit! That looks incredible. I cant wait to see this one all finished. Great stuff man.


----------



## QuambaFu

Best thread ever. I always check this for pic updates! Awesome work!


----------



## Xaios

Rick said:


> Holy shit, I can't wait to see that finished.



Why? It's not an Agile. 



 


This is a seriously killer build.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Holy crap that's incredible. Excellent work!


----------



## Prydogga

Holy shit!!!!! That orange on the maple!!!!! GOTY definately!


----------



## Dusty201087

Very cool dude! I look forward to seeing more soon


----------



## Spratcho

Prydogga said:


> Holy shit!!!!! That orange on the maple!!!!! GOTY definately!




I couldn't agree more, Ofcourse it will be GOTY haha 
I'm sorry to be the first neg, but the only thing i doesn't like is the yellow colour.
Besides that it's the most amazing build I've seen on SS.org

Keep your horns high!


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

I'd say this will be the guitar of the year!


----------



## TheAmazingBlob

TheAmazingBlob said:


> Fucking incredible, one of the best finishes I've ever seen
> 
> 
> Except for that nasty yellow stripe down the middle





Spratcho said:


> I'm sorry to be the first neg, but the only thing i doesn't like is the yellow colour.
> Besides that it's the most amazing build I've seen on SS.org


----------



## Grimey

Thanks a lot guys, i'm glad you like it.

I started clear coating yesterday, here are some photos after 2 coats.

my gun


----------



## Gain_Junkie93

I would literally murder untold amounts of people for that guitar. That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Sebastian




----------



## PirateMetalTroy

I opened this page and nearly shit my pants. Like, how in the hell? How can you create a thing of such beauty, and retain such modesty. You sir, are a god among men.

I'd buy this guitar even if it meant pawning all my other gear, plus a few more household items to cover shipping.


----------



## drmosh

Grimey said:


> Thanks a lot guys, i'm glad you like it.
> 
> I started clear coating yesterday, here are some photos after 2 coats.
> 
> my gun



absoluter wahnsinn! Kannst du mir auch eine gitarre bauen? 
Zahl natuerlich auch gutes Geld


----------



## ralphy1976

drmosh said:


> absoluter wahnsinn! Kannst du mir auch eine gitarre bauen?
> Zahl natuerlich auch gutes Geld



ich auch bitte!!!!

unglaublich gitarre mein freuunde!!!!! can't wait to see it completed and to hear it too!!!!


----------



## Vstro




----------



## DevinShidaker

I still want one man. Seriously if you decide to start doing builds for customers, sign me up!


----------



## Sir Euric

Holy fuck man, B E A utiful


----------



## possumkiller

^ where the FUCK have YOU been???


----------



## Sir Euric

^Here and there


----------



## Xiphos68

Grimey said:


> Thanks a lot guys, i'm glad you like it.
> 
> I started clear coating yesterday, here are some photos after 2 coats.
> 
> my gun


That is so AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## possumkiller

I know its so badass. Its like an RGT320 but a 7 string! Why didnt Ibanez ever think of that?


----------



## Elysian

Holy shit. For your first try, this is fucking amazing.


----------



## Xaios

Holy crap, that is just beautiful. Now man, buff! Buff like the wind!


----------



## Ruins

REMARKABLE!!!!!!!!!!
at first i disliked your color of choice but now that i see how it turns out i take my words and thought back!


----------



## teelguitars

I will come mow your grass for the rest of your life for that guitar.


----------



## tr0n

Wow, I came a little.


----------



## Grimey

Thank's again for your comments, didn't expect that much response.



drmosh said:


> absoluter wahnsinn! Kannst du mir auch eine gitarre bauen?
> Zahl natuerlich auch gutes Geld



Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinnen sollte und viel Zeit hab kömmer gern drüber reden 
Btw. wo aus Muenchen kommst du her?


Back to english...

Today I applied the sunburst after the binding got taped 

two very bad photos of the result











I'm not sure if i should burst the headstock too, what do you think.


----------



## cyril v

dude, you are a perfectionist if I've ever seen one... that looks great IMO. It's possibly the best looking RG in existence and it's not even finished yet, lol. 

I'd say do the headstock, but don't make it as dark as the body. Just a faint burst would suffice.

edit: now that I look again, the headstock seems a bit darker than the body, maybe you should just let it go without the burst edging.


----------



## Jazzedout

Am I the only one who liked it better without the burst?


----------



## Sepultorture

i'm a burst fanatic, so i like it, although that back of body one near the trem back cover looks odd


----------



## Xaios

I'd apply a bit more burst, make a bit more of a subtle change.


----------



## Sebastian

Jazzedout said:


> Am I the only one who liked it better without the burst?



To be honest I also preferred it without the burst...

But since you made the burst on the body , I say do a matching headstock !


----------



## Ironberry

I believe all of SS.org has had a collective orgasm over this guitar.


----------



## Spratcho

I really love this guitar, every time i look at it
I'm getting so fucking jelous. Awsome work,
and yes do a burst on the headstock it would be
a big unmatch if ure not.


----------



## TheHandOfStone

I'm not a fan of burst finishes, but that one is beautifully done. 

Your guitar project = faptastic.


----------



## Winspear

Absolutely incredible...How the hell can you do this as a first build?


----------



## usagi

That is amazing.


----------



## El Caco

Throw me into the I don't like the burst basket. I think the burst should be more gradual.


----------



## MacTown09

I love the burst. Great stuff really. Id say do the headstock too.


----------



## Tristoner7

Thats amazing, man. My favorite homemade 7 so far, by far !


----------



## Samer

Great work sir, very very impressive!


----------



## hairychris

Holy shitballs.

That burst will look epic with the snakewood.



EDIT: Personally I'd worry that bursting the headstock would make the guitar look too 'busy'. Black front with the laminates showing on sides/back may work.

Just IMO obviously! Overkill could work too.


----------



## dboulders

im trying ti figure out how im going to tackle my first project..i could only hope and pray that it comes out 1 percent as good as this. it might actually be the nicest RG i've ever seen..


----------



## Randy

Reminds me a lot of a 7 string version of Ihsahn's guitar from Wacken 2006.


----------



## drmosh

Grimey said:


> Wenn ich mal im Lotto gewinnen sollte und viel Zeit hab kömmer gern drüber reden
> Btw. wo aus Muenchen kommst du her?



Wohne in Haidhausen, komme aber eigentlich aus England. Bin seit ca. 8 Jahren in München. Sehr schöne Stadt, mir gefällts hier gut.

Guitar looks amazing, I wouldn't burst the headstock, unless it's a very subtle effect just around the edges.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Man, I almost facepalmed when I saw the burst. It's gonna look good, but that initialy colors was pure sex. It''ll turn out awesome, but it would have been better without the burst edges.


----------



## Grimey

s7eve said:


> Throw me into the I don't like the burst basket. I think the burst should be more gradual.





PirateMetalTroy said:


> Man, I almost facepalmed when I saw the burst. It's gonna look good, but that initialy colors was pure sex. It''ll turn out awesome, but it would have been better without the burst edges.



Maybe you'll change your mind after watching these pics...


----------



## s_k_mullins

^ that is beautiful... love that finish dude, great work!


----------



## generation_trip

That guitar is so nice!
gunna look sick when its finished!


----------



## leandroab

*obligatory "jizz in my pants" picture*


----------



## Elysian

Just gorgeous. Great work!


----------



## liamh

I wish Ibanez made guitars as nice as that.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan

liamh said:


> I wish Ibanez made guitars as nice as that.


----------



## xmetalhead69

Damn, now I have to change my pants again........


----------



## cyril v

how the hell did you do that? it almost looks lighter around the edges. serious question, lol

looks great!


----------



## ralphy1976

amazing, simply unglaublich!!!!


----------



## Izebecool

Wow that guitar is truly amazing. I would kill for it!


----------



## Mwoit

That is beautiful man. I can't wait for the final product!


----------



## Sebastian

Hmm.. the pictures really make a big difference... looks much better ... Matching headstock is a must here !


----------



## Gamba

WOW


----------



## DrewsifStalin

WOW.


----------



## El Caco

I actually really like the burst on the horns, that is where I think most get it wrong but I'm not sure I like it at the bottom, still a very nice guitar though and a credit to you.


----------



## djpharoah

This is GOTM for the next month. Hurry up and completely set it up with hardware so I can nominate it.

Thats seriously fucking sexy.


----------



## Raoul Duke

Very nice work!


----------



## Xaios

Yeah, I'm pretty certain you have just created the perfect guitar. It's weird, I didn't really care that much for the burst at first, it looked kind of uneven and it seemed too dark. But with the new pictures, it looks INCREDIBLE. And I mean like, MIND BLOWING INCREDIBLE. Jury is still out on the back of the the guitar, but that's practically a moot point now.

Seriously, you could have a future in this. That guitar is just too nice to ignore.


----------



## cyril v

^yeah, i'd like know what happened inbetween the last pics and these, it's like night and day.


----------



## Xaios

If that guitar had a figured koa top with that paint job, I think the universe would be destroyed by the awesomeness.


----------



## Bungle

Holy. Fucking. Shit!

There is NO way that this is your first build. Unless of course your job involves a lot of woodwork, etc. That guitar is just _too _good!

The flame in the thru-neck =  
The natural binding on the body = 
The heel =  

It's pretty safe to say that this thread has increased the worldwide consumption of tissues by at least 150%


----------



## CloudAC

This is awesome dude!!


----------



## Prydogga

Okay the burst officially now looks like the greatest thing in the world. This build is the best thing I've ever seen!!!


----------



## Joelan

Dear God... I didn't really like the burst at first but it has come up really nicely now.


----------



## XeoFLCL

Damn dude.

That burst is absolutely perfect. I know how much of a bitch it is to get an even burst and you nailed it like no ones business.

Also, YGPM


----------



## DevinShidaker

This makes me seriously seriously seriously consider building a guitar from the ground up. If I can make something 1/10th as awesome as that for my first guitar, I would be insanely pleased.


----------



## BrainArt

How the fuck could I have not kept checking in since my first post? This is looking fucking awesome, dude!


----------



## possumkiller

Are you sure you arent the lord jesus christ sent back in time to protect us from ugly guitars and free us from the English?


----------



## loktide

it's kind of sad how the nicest RGs weren't built by ibanez. sad for them at least 

if you ever plan to part with this guitar, i could even pick it up locally


----------



## Grimey

djpharoah said:


> This is GOTM for the next month. Hurry up and completely set it up with hardware so I can nominate it.
> 
> Thats seriously fucking sexy.



It'll definitely not be finished for december's nomination because the laquer needs to dry properly before buffing, but count me in for january.



cyril v said:


> ^yeah, i'd like know what happened inbetween the last pics and these, it's like night and day.



Nothing (except for one more layer of clearcoat), it's just the difference between artificial light and sunlight. (literally night and day  )



Bungle said:


> Holy. Fucking. Shit!
> 
> There is NO way that this is your first build. Unless of course your job involves a lot of woodwork, etc. That guitar is just _too _good!



Thanks man, but the only thing i've done with wood before was building my own desk when I was 14...


----------



## Ruins

Grimey said:


> Thanks man, but the only thing i've done with wood before was building my own desk when I was 14...


impressive!!! 
then you prepared your self well before you have started this build.
it just amazes me how many beginners mistakes i HAVEN'T seen (if any at all). 
seriously this is really impressive!!


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Grimey said:


> Maybe you'll change your mind after watching these pics...



Looks good, man. A little too much like the RGT320QRBB with the burst, but it does look fantastic. I really had to dig deep to say anything bad about this guitar, cuz honestly, it's all kinds of badass. I REALLY liked the big orange quilt. 

Seriously though, UNWRAP THE NECK! I wanna see that fretboard.

This makes me want to build a guitar SO BAD. If _you_ can make something this awesome on your first try, when why can't I do it too? Besides my abhorrent lack of tools, that is.


----------



## Ben.Last

Grimey said:


> Thanks man, but the only thing i've done with wood before was building my own desk when I was 14...



Pics or it didn't happen!!!!


----------



## Mr. S

God damn! This thing just looks amazing, it's the seven string version of my favourite Ibby sixer.


----------



## hairychris

Lern2swim said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!!!



Probably looks like this:


----------



## Xaios

Any updates on this sucker?


----------



## HumanFuseBen

oh my fucking god, you are creating the ultimate RG7... holy shit.


----------



## Elysian

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh my fucking god, you are creating the ultimate RG7... holy shit.


----------



## Grimey

hairychris said:


> Probably looks like this:



Thanks butI think you're expecting a little bit too much  

I uploaded some hi res pics for you.

geweb.net/andi

Yesterday I applied the last layer of clear coat, now i need to wait at least 2 weeks before buffing to let the lacquer dry properly. 

In the meantime i'm thinking of the next guitar to build 

so far stay tuned


----------



## HumanFuseBen

oh god, i just noticed you did those lovely recessed knobs!!! you really thought of everything here... just... wow! really! why can't Ibanez make something half as cool as this?!?! instead we get more black guitars with shit hardware. grr.

what kind of pickups do you plan to drop in this beast? also, what hardware and pickup color? i think anything other than black would be tacky, personally.


----------



## Sebastian

Amazing this thread is


----------



## yacker

I feel obligated to call bullshit on this being your first build. 

My first attempt at building a guitar was when I was 8 and it involved a cereal box and some thread........

Maybe my mind wasn't in the right place though.


----------



## redlol

GODLIKE


----------



## tr0n

yacker said:


> My first attempt at building a guitar was when I was 8 and it involved a cereal box and some thread........



I think I was the same age when I built my first axe. I used a corn flakes box for the body and elastic bands for the strings. The long scale length caused some issues with body integrity and neck bow (snapping) but the sound...oh yes. You didn't even an amp for it to djent.


----------



## yacker

tr0n said:


> I think I was the same age when I built my first axe. I used a corn flakes box for the body and elastic bands for the strings. The long scale length caused some issues with body integrity and neck bow (snapping) but the sound...oh yes. You didn't even an amp for it to djent.



HAHAHAHAHAHA, yea the whole elastic/rubber band idea was so much better then what I was doing, but for some reason it just didn't come to mind. I used thread...which ended up being way loose, so I would take the neck (which was really just another piece of cardboard) and bend it back to create tension, and thus make any sound at all. At the time I thought I had invented something special, hahahahaha.


----------



## Stitch

I'd like it but it needs a million.5 frets and a middle humbucker and EMG's with a trem thats also a TOM and a half maple hafl koa fingerboard...

Very nice build...looks like you've been patient and methodical, which is the way to do these things! I'd like a bit more info on the trem though...


----------



## Ippon

JesusMary&Joseph!


----------



## cvinos

....anyone remember the old ingeniously programmed PC game "Syndicate".... the coloring on the guitar reminds me of it... digging it too 

by the way just saw you apparently got  in America as well??? poor guys what a bullshit


----------



## ShiftKey

that game was so much fin on my old amiga 500 (i went all out and got the 1 meg memory upgrade!) come to thing of it i havent playd sam and max for years! i sould worik out how to play the jazzy tunes off of it.

to OP, thanks for answering my Q's hehe i think my ambition is beyond my ability with woodworking


----------



## Grimey

HumanFuseBen said:


> what kind of pickups do you plan to drop in this beast? also, what hardware and pickup color? i think anything other than black would be tacky, personally.



Hardware color will be black: I think I'll go for Evo7 and Blaze, but I will test some different pickup combinations too...


----------



## Prydogga

What pickup colour(s) are you going to go with? creme or crem/black would look really good.


----------



## NickB11

Incredible build...and the fact that this is your first is insane! You seriously have a talent for building no doubt. I can't wait to hear this thing


----------



## Xaios

I apologise for committing a sin of uber-bumpage, but any progress?


----------



## ralphy1976

ditto / bump


----------



## Grimey

hey guys i'm currently buffing the guitar so expect some new pics within the next few days.

Sadly the evo7 and air norton7 are a little big bigger than stated in the datasheet I got from Dimarzio, so they don't fit in the cavity 
Luckily I also ordered two blaze's (custom and neck) and they do fit, but I definitely need to rout larger cavities on my next guitar...


----------



## Jazzedout

Have you tried sanding a bit of the plastic sides of the Evo's baseplate? It might fit...


----------



## JaeSwift

That's fucking beautiful, please leave it in a natural finish!


----------



## Grimey

Jazzedout said:


> Have you tried sanding a bit of the plastic sides of the Evo's baseplate? It might fit...



It's not the baseplate, it's some wires under the tape making the pickup 1mm too wide.
But thanks for you idea.

Some new photos...




























unfortunately the guitar is very noisy( sounds like hissing ), I've already emailed mike (shotgunn) and graphtech, hopefully they have a solution...

Apart from that, it feels and sounds great.


----------



## Empryrean

WOW! that is stunning


----------



## alfaphlex

wow.... hands down one of the most beautiful guitars I've ever seen. Incredible!


----------



## Ironberry

Fine tuners nuts and saddles look a little out of place. The saddles just to me look odd because they are a different color than the base plate, but that is still a sexy guitar.


----------



## xmetalhead69

^ The contrast makes it look uber sex imho


----------



## JohnIce

That's sex. Congrats, man!

About the hiss/noise, could it be a grounding issue? I accidentally tore my ground wire in the spring cavity and it started hissing and humming, soldered it back and it was gone.


----------



## poopyalligator

Oh man that thing looks so amazing. GOTY in my opinion




Grimey said:


> It's not the baseplate, it's some wires under the tape making the pickup 1mm too wide.
> But thanks for you idea.
> 
> Some new photos...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unfortunately the guitar is very noisy( sounds like hissing ), I've already emailed mike (shotgunn) and graphtech, hopefully they have a solution...
> 
> Apart from that, it feels and sounds great.


----------



## Ruins

FUCK ME first try,, yeah yeah yeahh.....
i am wordless this thing just looks AWESOME.
i got to try that thing my self one day 
about the noise, i am not an expert but it might be that the surfaces of all that parts that touch the strings are still very raw just give it some time play it let it get warn off a bit i am sure it will be fine.
i had the same problem with my first build with time it seems to get better.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy

Sure it's not your amp or other things creating the hiss?


----------



## Grimey

thanks guys. 
jap, i'm sure it's not the amp or cable or..., my other guitars work perfect as ever...
What I forgot to mention is that the hiss is still there when all volume pots are down, so I assume it's a problem with the preamp but that's just a guess...


----------



## hairychris

Win squared. GOTM nominated!


----------



## Sebastian

That's one of the best guitars I have seen lately.. GOTM ..wow...

and you hear that from ...no one  .. that is a Jackson guitars Fan !


----------



## Fred

Amazing stuff, dude! Really doesn't look like a home made guitar.


----------



## TMatt142

Wow..... Wow.... That fretboard makes me cream in my pants dude! That is simply a beautiful first build!


----------



## Customisbetter

Guitar.
Of.
The.
YEAR!!!


----------



## MetalBuddah

my god! That thing is so sexy I dont know what to do with myself. The quilt just makes me want to splooge


----------



## yetti

That looks absolutely AMAZING.


----------



## Aeszvidel

Guitar jizz


----------



## Prydogga

I have waited to see the finished product since the day this thread was created. I am not at all disappointed, Grimey, you are a genius.


----------



## Opeth666

other than the hiss how does it sound? thats an incredible piece of work


----------



## AeonSolus

SO
FUCKING
NOMINATED


----------



## Wi77iam

Ibanez, watch and learn. 
Fuck I want that.


----------



## HamBungler

Grimey said:


> thanks guys.
> jap, i'm sure it's not the amp or cable or..., my other guitars work perfect as ever...
> What I forgot to mention is that the hiss is still there when all volume pots are down, so I assume it's a problem with the preamp but that's just a guess...



When you say that that makes me believe its definitely a grounding issue. My tele copy does the same thing and its because of a ground loop going on. Check all your grounds and make sure they're hooked up correctly (there's a right and wrong way to do this, look up in the PE&GT forum) and try again. Is that a piezo preamp? If so I've heard others had similar ground loop problems going on with theirs as well so its not an uncommon problem.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

oh mah god, best Ibanez ever. what is the neck profile like?


----------



## Elysian

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh mah god, best Ibanez ever. what is the neck profile like?



That's no Ibanez


----------



## xmetalhead69

HumanFuseBen said:


> oh mah god, best Ibanez ever. what is the neck profile like?


 is that a joke?


----------



## HumanFuseBen

well duh it isn't an ibby 
i suppose i was going for "best custom Ibanez (style) guitar evarz ftw omg lol bbq!!1!" or something similar to that.


----------



## revclay

Wow, very nice work. That is a beautiful guitar. Well done!


----------



## MikeH




----------



## Xaios

Holy balls, that sucker is really something special. GOTY, in my opinion. It literally has everything: awesome wood, awesome construction, awesome electronics, awesome hardware, awesome vibe, awesome EVERYTHING.


----------



## Crazy_Guitar

Please remind me of not entering my ESP custom for GOTM in the same month of this AMAAAAAAZING RGT7! 
Can't compete with this one!


----------



## Neil

INCREDIBLY FUCKING AMAZING!!!

Although the things I dislike... 

No decal on the headstock? Be proud of your work man, for a first build (or 10th) its off the chain!

Binding should have gone all the way round the base of the guitar

The extra bit of burst by the battery box.


But the fretboard!!! Very good choice, goes amazingly with the finish.

and your trem is awesome, how did you coat it in black?


----------



## Seebu

W O W. That's stunning.


----------



## RogueEvo

Great job man. Amazingly beautiful guitar.


----------



## HumanFuseBen

GOTM for sure, this is amazing!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I'd seriously vote for this. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Grimey

Thanks a lot for nominating it for GOTM.

I changed the switches for flat lever ones...






I actually planned to use needle bearings instead of the ballbearings. As I found out i need to use hardened bolts because the needles leave dents on the shafts that are currently used. So I will leave the ballbearings and we'll see how long thy can stand the load...


----------



## hairychris

You get the noise sorted out?

And how could this *not* be nominated??


----------



## mlodysatan

Wow ! Very nice !


----------



## Scar Symmetry

It may not sound great, but that is the sickest looking seven string guitar I have ever seen.


----------



## verber713

Holy shit that's awesome!!


----------



## Ironberry

hairychris said:


> And how could this *not* be nominated??


----------



## youheardme

Awesome guitar, I'd like to see some writing on the headstock tho...


----------



## straightshreddd

nice


----------



## straightshreddd

niceee


----------



## Jesse

That is by far the nicest guitar I have seen IMO. Did you shield the electronics?

I am sneering at my ibanez right now, lol.


----------



## soisim

just very impressive.
Wish I could do the same!!!

have a project in mind but...............

Once again you did great with this axe!!

Just waiting to hear how she sounds.......


----------



## Dee Jay Drugs

Grimey said:


> The Baseplate is one piece routed out of Steel, it's a combination of Edge Pro(design) and ZR (bearing). It will fit the Edge Pro saddles which will house the X-inserts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The studs are locking, small screw in the center. All screws fit the stand
> ard allen keys/wrenches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to your comments





If you would market that trem, especially as a non locking version with the zr style bearings... oh man, I for one would buy it.


----------



## Jazzedout

I think Ibanez allready has a non-locking ball bearing version.... on the SV series

Ibanez.com | Electric Guitars | SV5470F


----------

